# problème d'alcool sur le clavier de mon eMac !!!



## kanako (15 Mai 2005)

Voilà alors, je vous explique l'histoire, un truc vraiment con : j'était en train de graver un CD avec mon eMac, et un ami m'apporte un verre de digestif Hongrois (de l'unicum) pour que je goute, et me le pose sur la table de l'ordi, sur le coup j'ai pas fait gaffe mais il a posé le verre juste devant le lecteur CD. sauf qu'une fois le CD gravé, le lecteur c'est ouvert pour l'ejecter, ce qui a fait tomber le verre d'alcool sur le clavier. bon c'était un mini verre mais quand même...
J'ai aussitôt débranché le clavier de l'ordi (et la souris) et le l'ai un peu essuyé avec de l'essuie-tout, le pb, c'est que de l'alcool a coulé à l'intérieur (on le vois comme le clavier est transparent) j'ai donc posé le clavier retourné sur de l'essuie tout en espérant en absorber la plus grande partie, sauf que je me fait pas d'illusion, il en restera toujours...
J'aimerai bien démonter le clavier pour le nettoyer corectement, paske cet alcool est brun donc ça fait des taches laides et aussi paske ça colle donc j'ose à peine imaginer les dégats (en plus l'unicum pue vraiment sur mon clavier), mais ce clavier n'est pas démontable facilement contrairement à celui de l'iMac (le vieux, au clavier noir) pour lequel un bête tournevis suffit... (c'est le clavier que j'utilise maintenant mais j'en ai besoin pour l'iMac donc il faut que je trouve une solution)
Je me demandais : si je branche le clavier après l'voir laissé seché, est-ce qu'il fonctionnera à nouveau ? qu'est ce que je doit faire au juste pour qu'il se remette ?


----------



## supermoquette (15 Mai 2005)

Mouahahahhhahahaha (désolé).

Achète de l'eau désionisée (ne laisse pas de résidu au séchage), c'est pas cher, et nettoie-le. Si t'enlève les touches n'oublie pas de prendre une photo histoire de pouvoir les remettre au bon endroit. Une fois sec y a pas de raison que ça ne remarche pas.


----------



## kanako (15 Mai 2005)

ok merci... bon je vais aller m'acheter ça demain. avec une clef pour démonter le clavier comme ça je lui ferai un nettoyage somplet et ça devrait aller...
un truc marrant : dans l'aide apple, on nous dit au moins douze fois (lol) de confier le clavier à un revendeur apple agréé, on est pas sensé réparer son mac soi-même...


----------



## demougin (15 Mai 2005)

il est déconseillé de boire de la liqueur et encore plus du xxxxcola à proximité d'un engin informatique,
 ceci dit nettoye vite car des produits contenus dans ton bidule hongrois pourraient attaquer tes contacts


----------



## jo_6466 (15 Mai 2005)

Ma femme vient de me dire c'est pas des problémes d'alcool dans le clavier d'un mac que j'ai mais des problèmes d'alcool dans le gosier de mon mec ... vous auriez pas pû trouver autre chose comme titre car j'en ai pour la semaine à la calmer maintenant!  :love:  :love:


----------



## kanako (15 Mai 2005)

mdr jo, désolé...

Demougin, oui je sais j'ai justement très peur pour les circuits de mon clavier car je suis dans l'impossibilité totale de le démonter par manque d'outil... comme on est dimanche je peux pas aller en acheter, et je suis obligé de le regarder secher (et peut-être mourir) sans rien pouvoir faire, ça me désolée... mais dès demain je cours dans un magasin pour acheter de quoi le nettoyer et de quoi le démonter surtout...

en tout cas merci pour vos réponses...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Mai 2005)

J'ai déja eu ce problème 

http://www.sterpin.net/clavierusb.htm

http://www.sterpin.net/prokeyboard.htm


----------



## kanako (16 Mai 2005)

Zorglub, qu'as-tu fait pour remettre ton clavier en état (tu l'as démonté et nettoyé ?) est-ce qu'il fonctionnait encore par la suite ?

j'ai vraiment peur que les contacts ne se fassent plus...

Je ne sais pas où trouver une clef allen pour tout démonter... ça craint !!


----------



## SulliX (19 Mai 2005)

Je ne sais pas comment il est exactement dedans, mais je doute qu'il soit attaqué au point de ne plus fonctionner...
Le risque est plutôt que le liquide ai fait un court-circuit et causé une panne d'un composant.

En règle générale, des contacts cuivre ou métal capricieux peuvent être améliorés avec un nettoyage à l'alcool (à bruler, pas à boire ), avec une gomme dure, ou encore avec une bombe spécial contacts (plutôt pour les potentiomètres qui crachouillent, en magasin d'électronique).


----------



## utilisatriceCielCompta (19 Mai 2005)

Hahh,

je crois que j'ai fait mieux (lisez "pire") que vous il y quelque temps. J'avais une tasse de café, heureusement sans sucre, à côté de mon iBook. Avec ma chance, le café est tombé juste à côté d'alimentation...
J'ai tout débranché, tourné le portable de façon qu'une partie de café se vide sur le sol.
Et attendu avec peur le soir quand mon mari arrive, pour lui avouer ma bêtise...
Il a mis 4 heures pour démonter l'iBook, en récuperant sur Internet le manuel de demontage. Il était content, je vous assure  :mouais: !

Et le problème c'est que avec le portable, les circuits sont juste en sous de clavier ! Vous n'avez souillé que votre clavier, facile à remplacer. Moi, j'ai bousillé des circuits.On a tout bien nettoyé, mais étant donné que le portable était en chargement le moment de la bêtise, il y a un circuit fondu........ Mais nous ne savons pas quel est son role, car le portable marche encore !


Bonne chance,
et évitez les boissons à côté (je peux donner des conseils que je ne suive pas moi-même )

UtilisatriceCielCompta


----------



## yoffy (19 Mai 2005)

Un clavier coûte maintenant 29¤ ! ...à prendre en compte dans les calculs .


----------



## valoriel (19 Mai 2005)

utilisatriceCielCompta a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'ai bousillé des circuits .On a tout bien nettoyé, mais étant donné que le portable était en chargement, il y a un circuit fondu........ *Mais nous ne savons pas quel est son role, car le portable marche encore !*


    

Cela dit, cet épisode tend à prouver l'incroyable solidité des macs 

Mais comme toujours, qui dit "pas de problèmes maintenant" ne veux pas dire "pas de problèmes plus tard". Je vous conseille donc d'essayer de déterminer le rôle de circuit pour évaluer au mieux les risques à venir!


----------



## bouilla (19 Mai 2005)

Je démonte le mien intégralement une fois ts les 2 mois environ pour le nettoyer. La 1ere fois je me suis aidé du tuto de Sterpin, il est tres clair, rien de bien compliqué. Et tu verras au bout de plusieurs démontages ça prend a tt casser 1h entre le démontage et le remontage !


----------



## utilisatriceCielCompta (19 Mai 2005)

Bonjour,

bien sûr, tout l'argent que l'on peut éparger mieux c'est.

à propos de mon iBook, on a essayé de voir sur tous les Forums possibles à quoi correspondait cette pièce (dont je ne me souviens plus le code) fondu, mais nous n'avons rien trouvé ! 
Mais, nous avons déjà acheté un nouveau portable IBook G4 dont le mémoire a été augmenté
et qui est dans les mains de mon mari, pour être parfaitement opérationnel avant de partir en vacances, il faut tout installer, et contrôler.
Nous avons aussi un autre Mac G4 que nous avions le même temps que vieille iBook..... on n'est jamais assez prudents ! Donc, avec FireWire en plus, on jongle entre les 2, avec une clé USB.
Depuis l'accident, je ne fais pas confiance à cet iBook,
mais il n'est pas grave s'il se plante un jour   


Bonne chance pour le nettoyage de clavier !

Merja


----------



## kanako (20 Mai 2005)

merci à tous pour vos témoignages et conseils...
mon père a filé le clavier à un ami à lui qui va voir ce qu'il peut faire... (j'avais toujours pas trouvé de clef allen 1,3mm) c'est dommage paske je l'aurai bien démonté moi-même (j'aime bien ce genre de trucs...) et ça m'a donné envie de démonter celui de mon iMac, ça doit bien faire 5 ans que je l'ai il est crado...
voilà voilà je vous donnerai des nouvelles si vous voullez savoir ce que fait un verre d'alcool à un clavier d'eMac... 
à bientôt
Kanako


----------



## kanako (30 Mai 2005)

bon alors des nouvelles de mon clavier !

sans avoir été nettoyé, il fonctionne encore nikel !! merci apple de faire du matos résistant !! 
il bug un peu de temps en temps donc à l'occase si je trouve une clef allen je le nettoirai vraiment
voili
@++


----------



## SulliX (31 Mai 2005)

T'as pas été voir dans un magasin genre Leroy Merlin pour ta clé alen ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Mai 2005)

Oui les clés allen du clavier sont basées sur des diamètres US (1,3 mm c'est US je crois, donc en inch) tu peux demander ça chez un bon spécialiste (castorama ou bonne quincaillerie)

Pour répondre a ta question, je l'ai démonté et nettoyé sans rencontrer aucun problèmes, je qualifierais cette manipulation plutot facile.

Bonne chance


----------



## Valery (31 Mai 2005)

L'abus d'alcool est dangereux pour la santé, et pour les Mac aussi apparemment


----------



## da capo (31 Mai 2005)

Valery a dit:
			
		

> L'abus d'alcool est dangereux pour la santé, et pour les Mac aussi apparemment


Effectivement, vendredi j'i renversé un verre de vin sur mon clavier apple BT et depuis 

Il est détecté mais plus moyen de réaliser le jumelage. D'ailleurs au bout de quelques minutes, la didode s'éteint et il devient indétectable.


Quelques aurait-il une idée, une astuce ?

J'ai racheté un clavier usb (29 ¤) en remplacement, mais je vais aussi essayer de trouver une clé 6 pans pour aller jeter un oeil s'il n'est pas guerrisable. Le nouveau pourra servir avantageusement sur mon iMac dont le clavier s'est transformé en garde-manger avec le temps.


----------



## Andre_Sterpin (2 Juin 2005)

Zorglube a dit:
			
		

> Oui les clés allen du clavier sont basées sur des diamètres US (1,3 mm c'est US je crois, donc en inch) tu peux demander ça chez un bon spécialiste (castorama ou bonne quincaillerie)


Ben non, 1,3mm, c'est une mesure européenne, métriques, les autres se présente sous la forme 5/16", il suffit d'aller sur le site de Facom pour voir qu'il existe bel et bien des clés 6 pasn de 1,3mm , de même chez  Wera, Wiha, ou autre ;-)


----------



## demougin (2 Juin 2005)

oui, 1,3 mm c'est du métrique, mais l'origine de cette taille est bien anglo-saxonne : 1,27 mm environ ...


----------



## kanako (2 Juin 2005)

à ce propos, c'est bien une clef allen qu'il faut ou une clef Torck (je sais pas comment ça s'écris et je susi même pas sure du nom) ? Apparament ce n'est pas la même chose, ce sont bien toutes les deux des clefs 6 pans mais la torck aurai des pans arrondis ou un truc du genre (j'ai pô tout compris:hein... quelqu'un peu m'éclairer là dessus ?

au fait, starmac, à propos de clavier iMac garde-mangé,le miens était pareil, mais je viens de réaliser qu'on a pas besoin de clef allen (ou truc) pour démonter les touches, en effet il n'est pas nécessaire de tout dévisser... j'ai réussi à démonter les touches de mon clavier iMac sans trop de difficulté, en commençant pas les flèches de gauche et droite, il suffit de tirer assez fort vers le haut, ensuite le reste va assez facilement à condition d'avoir de petit doigts, sinon faire délicatement levier avec un outil (genre petit tournevis), enlever les grosses touches (espace, entré...) en dernier sinon on risque de les cassé si on ne les tire pas depuis le milieu... voilà quoi, en dessous des touches c'était vraiment répugnant, des miettes, de la poussière (des moutons !!), des cheveux.... beurk, j'ai tout nettoyé au patier essuie-tout legerement humide parfois et voilà ! il a l'air neuf maintenant je suis contente , j'ai fait pareil avec le clavier de mon eMac (il restait des traces d'alcool sur les touches) et j'ai passé les touches au lave-vaisselle, c'est nickel pour tout nettoyé, ça risque rien ! (j'avais pas osé pour l'iMac, parce que les touches sont noires et j'avais peur qu'il reste un dépot après...), maintenant les touches sont propres et le seul pb que j'ai (pour lequel je veux le démonter) c'est que l'on voit encore des traces d'alcool marron à l'intérieur du clavier (à travers la parroie supérieure transparente)... ça fait un peu crade...

SulliX merci pour l'idée, j'irai voir dans ce genre de magasin dès que je pourrais...

merci à tous pour vos réponses
Kanako


----------

